# Mantis army unleashed



## workinforwood (Jun 16, 2011)

The mosquitos and ants this year are the worst I can ever remember. I purchased 5 seed pods on ebay for $20. That is 1000-2000 praying mantis babies. Should hatch in a week or less. Even if they can't keep up I think its going to be way awesome! I have seen a few in my area, coolest bug ever, but now I should find them more often. I wish the lilly mantis could live here, as that bug actually looks beautiful.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 16, 2011)

I would like to see a pic of what you bought.  Dont know if I have ever seen a pod of those.

Phil


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 16, 2011)

I will get a pic this weekend, they're pretty neat


----------



## ThomJ (Jun 16, 2011)

As a kid praying mantis' were the holy grail as far as finding bugs


----------



## penhead (Jun 16, 2011)

Jeff,
I was curious who you purchased your pods from...I have been kinda considering doing the same...you can pm me with that info if you don't wanna post to the forum.

Thanks..!


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah, I just installed a bug zapper in the yard. I hate killing the beneficial insects along with the bad, but I gotta do something. Need to build that bat house I've been talking about for ages and replace that martin house with it.

I love mantises, hope you get a good crop and if so I may try them too. The zapper is easy to unplug.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 16, 2011)

Way back in fifth grade, I found a pod on a bush. I snipped it off and took it to school in a jar with holes in the lid and, put it on the window sill to wait for the bugs to hatch. I didn't know what kind of bugs it had in it. One morning they had hatched overnight. Hundreds of Praying Mantises ALL OVER the class room. We have some wild looking ones down here in Florida. You should have plenty!


----------



## Mason Kuettel (Jun 16, 2011)

dalecamino said:


> Way back in fifth grade, I found a pod on a bush. I snipped it off and took it to school in a jar with holes in the lid and, put it on the window sill to wait for the bugs to hatch. I didn't know what kind of bugs it had in it. One morning they had hatched overnight. Hundreds of Praying Mantises ALL OVER the class room. We have some wild looking ones down here in Florida. You should have plenty!


 

I had the same type of thing happen in my house as a kid, but we found two adult insects and then one morning woke up and found only one.  Thinking this was odd we did a little research after seeing the egg pods (we thought they looked like spit!) found out that the female will often times eat the male after mating.  

Needless to say, my mom wasn't too happy when all FOUR egg pods hatched overnight and our house was crawling with the little critters!!


----------



## wolftat (Jun 16, 2011)

I hope they are native to your area, otherwise you can be causing some enviromental issues down the road.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 16, 2011)

Praying Mantis insects are cool. down here the locals call them devil horses and claim they'll bite you, But I think they been drinking out of the wrong jug, Walking stick bugs are also way cool, Good luck with the hatching.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Jun 16, 2011)

I thouht I was going to see a blank with scrollsawed mantis. That would be also cool! But what a fun and great idea. I'm hope your daughter really enjoys it. Fun science.


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 16, 2011)

My brother was visiting and I found a big female mantis about 4" long.  I had it on my hand, and gave it to him to look at.  He was examining it with great interest.  I started to say "It is just like the black widow spider..." when he flung it across the yard before I could continue "because the female eats the male after mating!"  He wasn't amused.


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 16, 2011)

bitshird said:


> Praying Mantis insects are cool. down here the locals call them devil horses and claim they'll bite you, But I think they been drinking out of the wrong jug, Walking stick bugs are also way cool, Good luck with the hatching.




I love them, but I picked a big on up one day and she didn't like it  turned around an took a chunk out of my finger.  I put her down rather  quickly. I hadn't been drink'n not'n!  They have a powerful bite!  Very interesting but to watch.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 16, 2011)

Normally they don't bite people. I'm not sure who I bought from would have to look it up. I bought chinese mantis. They are not native to USA but they are too. They were imported to here decades ago and released on purpose. One of the few non native creatures that actually were a benefit to the environment. I have bats and bat house too but bats don't eat many insects until late July when fruit crops deminish. Bats are sweet though and will eat tons of mosquitos although only at night. Mantis eats all day and night and has few enemies.


----------



## Akula (Jun 16, 2011)

This year we are fighting the fleas....they are so bad and I'm very grateful they are outside only

I always spread my cedar chips in the flowerbeds and it helps and even put out some DE.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 16, 2011)

PaulDoug said:


> bitshird said:
> 
> 
> > Praying Mantis insects are cool. down here the locals call them devil horses and claim they'll bite you, But I think they been drinking out of the wrong jug, Walking stick bugs are also way cool, Good luck with the hatching.
> ...



Wow I thought these folks were just a little off kilter, I guess I won't be messing with them, I get attacked enough by Humming Vultures, And I feed the little suckers!!!


----------



## penhead (Jun 16, 2011)

NOTE to SELF:

If reincarnated...do NOT opt to come back as a praying mantis..!!!


----------



## PaulDoug (Jun 16, 2011)

I didn't mean to imply anything negative about the creatures, I got bit because I picked it up by the body between my thumb and forefinger.  I've had many crawl on me and never had a problem.


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 16, 2011)

penhead said:


> NOTE to SELF:
> 
> If reincarnated...do NOT opt to come back as a praying mantis..!!!





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FJ_DCkDGUM

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Timebandit (Jun 16, 2011)

penhead said:


> NOTE to SELF:
> 
> If reincarnated...do NOT opt to come back as a praying mantis..!!!




Unless you are female:biggrin:.........male.........no thanks


----------



## ctubbs (Jun 16, 2011)

GEE Thanks, Dawn!  I paid good money to watch that a few years ago.  Well, maybe more than a few.  That was when they made really scary movies.  They allowed our minds to supply the really gruesome parts.

In the late 60's I bought some mantis pods through "Organic Gardening".  We had a few small local green mantis here but these were those 4 - 5" long Chinese mantis.  Now we have them in all sizes and color combos.  They are just too cool.  One must pick them up gently or they will take a nip right out of you.  Allow them to rest on your hand or arm and watch them.  It appears that they are studying you.  I've often wondered if they were trying to figure out what I am or where to start feeding.:biggrin:
Charles


----------



## tool-man (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is a pic I found of the pods.  And watch the life cycle on YouTube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urk-_Uh2vbg&feature=player_embedded
Really amazing creatures.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jun 29, 2011)

*mine are hatching*

and they even like Bruce's pens!


----------



## dozuki (Jun 29, 2011)

We did the same thing a couple years ago and had really good relults.  If you leave a porch light on you can find them by your door in the summer and they get really big (5inches or so) on the bugs the light attracts.  Now we have little egg sacks in our yard in the fall.  Just check the brushy areas.


----------



## rkimery (Jun 29, 2011)

Last year I bought some and they did  a great job.


----------



## dozuki (Jun 29, 2011)

We did the same thing a couple years ago and had really good relults.  If you leave a porch light on you can find them by your door in the summer and they get really big (5inches or so) on the bugs the light attracts.  Now we have little egg sacks in our yard in the fall.  Just check the brushy areas.


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 29, 2011)

That's awesome Jon! Mine have not hatched yet, still not enough hot days, they need 80's at least and not just one day of it.


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 29, 2011)

workinforwood said:


> That's awesome Jon! Mine have not hatched yet, still not enough hot days, they need 80's at least and not just one day of it.


 
Ah....80's!  Our LOW last night was 86, headed for 113 today.  I found a half inch one in my livingroom yesterday.  I don't know how she got in, but I put her out in my garden.  The ones we have here, the females are green, the males brown, so I know this one was a female.  The males are about 2 inches, the females 4 or 5 inches long when mature.


----------



## Scott (Jun 30, 2011)

sbwertz said:


> Ah....80's!  Our LOW last night was 86, headed for 113 today.  I found a half inch one in my livingroom yesterday.  I don't know how she got in, but I put her out in my garden.  The ones we have here, the females are green, the males brown, so I know this one was a female.  The males are about 2 inches, the females 4 or 5 inches long when mature.



Oh, Sharon!  We were thinking of taking a little trip to Phoenix, but 113 would likely just kill me!  

Scott.


----------



## clapiana (Jun 30, 2011)

this year i do not know whats up either....i need a million of those creatures!!! up here in NH.  i have a bug light IN my garage so i can cast...its that nuts.  

maybe i can bring in some bushes and put a pod or two in there too?


----------



## sbwertz (Jun 30, 2011)

Scott said:


> sbwertz said:
> 
> 
> > Ah....80's! Our LOW last night was 86, headed for 113 today. I found a half inch one in my livingroom yesterday. I don't know how she got in, but I put her out in my garden. The ones we have here, the females are green, the males brown, so I know this one was a female. The males are about 2 inches, the females 4 or 5 inches long when mature.
> ...


 
February!  That's the time to come...actually from Nov. to March is really nice here.  The only time it is really bad is monsoon...Late July & August usually.. when both the temp and humidity are high.  It was only 108 yesterday after all, but 111 on Tuesday.  But the humidity is only 16%.  We run evaporative cooling during the hot dry months (Much cheaper than AC) and it stays in the mid to high 70s in the house.  Switch to AC during monsoon when the evap isn't effective.


----------

